# Apache DERBY - Datanbank erstellen



## Partheeus (30. Jun 2005)

Moinsen,

beschäftige mich seit ein paar Stunden mit Derby.
Nun hab ich mal ne Frage zur Datenbankerstellung und hoffe das jemand mir hier
weiter helfen kann.

In IJ wollte ich folgenden Eintrag machen:


```
create table mytable (mId int not null auto_increment);
```

Dann kam aber dieser Fehler hier:
*ERROR 42X01: Syntax error: Encountered "auto_increment" at line 1, column 40.*

Wie kann ich eine Spalte mit auto_increment dann sonst kreieren???
Hoffe jemand weiß Rat?!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,

Partheeus


----------



## Guest (30. Jun 2005)

Versuchs mal hiermit! 

CREATE TABLE HOTELAVAILABILITY
     (HOTEL_ID INT NOT NULL, BOOKING_DATE DATE NOT NULL,
	ROOMS_TAKEN INT DEFAULT 0, PRIMARY KEY (HOTEL_ID, BOOKING_DATE));
-- the table-level primary key definition allows you to
-- include two columns in the primary key definition
PRIMARY KEY (hotel_id, booking_date))
-- assign an identity column attribute to an INTEGER
-- column, and also define a primary key constraint
-- on the column
CREATE TABLE PEOPLE
	(PERSON_ID INT NOT NULL GENERATED ALWAYS AS IDENTITY
	CONSTRAINT PEOPLE_PK PRIMARY KEY, PERSON VARCHAR(26));
-- assign an identity column attribute to a SMALLINT
-- column with an initial value of 5 and an increment value
-- of 5.
*CREATE TABLE GROUPS
	(GROUP_ID SMALLINT NOT NULL GENERATED ALWAYS AS IDENTITY 
	(START WITH 5, INCREMENT BY 5), ADDRESS VARCHAR(100), PHONE VARCHAR(15));*

Bsp

link2

alterTable


----------



## Partheeus (1. Jul 2005)

Juhu, 

es klappt.... 
Danke oh wundersamer Fremder ;0)

Partheeus


----------

